# How do I litter train my hedgehog?



## CaspertheHedgie (Dec 21, 2011)

My hedgehog, Casper,is six months old and I just got him almost two weeks ago. He poops around his wheel area of his cage, and also squishes lots of poop onto his wheel when he runs. Whenever I pick him up though, and place him on my lap, he'll either poop on my lap or run off onto the couch and poop there, or he'll pee. Does anyone know how to train a hedgehog to only poop in a certain area and not poop on people? :?:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

First, hedgies pooping on their wheels is completely normal, and you will just have to get used to it. It's a part of hedgie ownership  :lol:
You can train your hedgie to go near the wheel, if you'd like, by placing a litter box under the wheel, and moving all the poop you find in the other parts of the cage onto the litter. Sometimes they will catch, and other times not.

If you want to avoid pooping/peeing while you're handling him, it is a good idea to let him do his business after he wakes up (let him go relieve himself before you take him out for bonding) so that he doesn't do that while you're handling him.

I hope that helps


----------



## CaspertheHedgie (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks! To let him do his business before...do I just wake him up and leave him in his cage for a while?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CaspertheHedgie said:


> Thanks! To let him do his business before...do I just wake him up and leave him in his cage for a while?


THat's what I usually do. I wake Kashi up, and place him in his litter tray. He will usually do his business then... or he will do it while I give him his nightly foot bath in the sink :roll:


----------



## CaspertheHedgie (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, thank you


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

I litter trained both of mine quickly. Henry only poops in his pan and in his wheel. Eclair only poops in her pan. When I first brought Henry home, I would put his poopie in his pan, after 3-4 days he started using his pan. Eclair automatically started pottying in the pan. Pooping on people is hard I would supposed, Henry poops on me sometimes. Eclair has never gone potty on anyone.


----------

